# custom pocket ts



## georgem310 (Jun 8, 2012)

does any one know where i can find custom printed pocket ts for wholesale i have a brand and woould like to release some. i researched but had not had any luck finding anything helpful.any find or advice would be appreciated.

example Custom order pocket tees on Wanelo


----------



## LTSP (Mar 3, 2013)

I would think any printing company will print these for you, if it doesn't say so on their site then just contact them usually they can do way more than what their site says.​


----------



## georgem310 (Jun 8, 2012)

LTSP said:


> I would think any printing company will print these for you, if it doesn't say so on their site then just contact them usually they can do way more than what their site says.​


by printing company do you mean silk screen printers?


----------



## LTSP (Mar 3, 2013)

georgem310 said:


> by printing company do you mean silk screen printers?


Well, yes they can do it. Or any other printing company really.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

georgem310 said:


> by printing company do you mean silk screen printers?


Yes, any screen printer (you don't need to include the word silk in your keyword searches) can print on pocket tees.

You can find lots of printers at PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

